# What to wear with purple sweater?



## britishman (Nov 1, 2010)

Hello Everybody,

I have been known, on occasion, to purchase things on impulse without considering what to wear with them. Today I bought a purple cashmere sweater because it was on sale and now I am slightly unsure about what to wear with it.

I attach a link to a picture:

https://s1210.photobucket.com/albums/cc409/joejones824/?action=view&current=Picture2.png

I hope you can help me cross the battlefield of colour.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Pop on over to your local artists' supply store and purchase a cheap, cardboard color wheel. Once you have it you will see that you basically have a choice to make. Do you want to go with the contrasting color, which would indicate a yellow shirt and a gold regimental stripe in the tie or would you prefer to compliment the sweater. That would call for a blue shirt and a tie with a strong red component. Color wheels make one's fashion life so much easier . . .


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

On my screen, it looks more like lavender than purple.

As far as pants are concerned, I suspect it will likely look stunning with blue, would likely go with black (although black is frowned upon here), and perhaps grey or chocolate brown, but not likely beige/tan.

Given it is a lighter coloured sweater, I'd pair it with darker coloured shirts. As it is plain, your shirt may have a pattern made up of different colours, in shades of blue, red, perhaps darker purple (think eggplant) in the right hues.


----------



## Mathguy (May 16, 2006)

I'd wear it with a pink shirt and black pants.


----------



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

A white button down shirt, and light gray or khaki wool pants or khaki chinos.
I wouldn't do black or blue pants, unless you want to look like a walking bruise.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Definitely light grey trousers.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

britishman:

Review these articles linked from the Home Page:









*COORDINATION*

*Coordination*
*Color Coordination*
*Practical Color Help*
*Color Made Simple!*


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

I have a smilar cashmere jumper in that colour which I wore the other night with navy trousers. I have a polo in that colour which goes well with a pair of Bill's British Khaki in summer.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

I have a couple of degrees from the University of Washington, whose colors are purple and gold - primarily purple in sweatshirts, hoodies, etc. Even the most supportive alums find the purple hard to pair with any pants, and most have given up. Now, the UW offers logo items in grey, black and other colors that are neither so "distinctive" nor so difficult to coordinate. Purple is hard, especially for a conservative dresser who wants never to stand out. Good luck.


----------

